# Old car, new owner



## deeksy (Nov 3, 2007)

(Re)intro of a lapsed member...

I've just bought a 2002 Allroad, found through the vortex, and I hope to get a little active again on here.

In the past I had a '92 Golf GTI and then a '90 Audi Quattro Coupe, then spent a few years lost in a Swedish wilderness with a Volvo and then a Saab. Very pleased to have a VAG car again and liking the Allroad muchly so far. On the whole pretty good condition and pretty stock, manual gearbox, but with springs replacing the airbags and a tow hitch. Joy of joys, I can play cassette tapes again as well as CDs 

Cheers


----------



## gsauer15 (Apr 25, 2016)

Great find! would love to see some pictures of it! How are you liking the suspension swap thats been done to it?


----------



## deeksy (Nov 3, 2007)

First quick pic










How do I like the suspension? That's a tricky one. I like the peace of mind of no airbags on a 15 yr old used car purchase! It drives very nicely, I do like the car already. But it's also early and I'm still getting to know it.

The front is a little higher than the back. One thing, the back end seems to give a little side-to-side shimmy on bumps, occasionally, when the bump/pothole is only on one side. Just a subtle little wiggle and only the back end. I don't yet know if it's typical, if it's the spring change on this car, or if something's wrong (but I suspect the latter is unlikely as it's otherwise very planted, very solid with no other strange feelings). It also spent a few days at a garage while getting a safety cert. and they're good so I like to think they would have spotted something wrong.

Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats! I too recently purchased an AR. Mine is an '05 with the 4.2L and I am in love.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

deeksy said:


> First quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a 2001 and on my drive back from the purchase I noticed the little wiggle when hitting a pothole. Thought it might have been out of alignment but this makes me feel a tad better to see another person mention the same thing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

